# Cronjob mit sehr kleinem Intervall



## tomi (11. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Ich suche Anbieter die so etwas wie einen Shell-Daemon anbieten, der wie ein Cronjob funktioniert, nur in kleineren Intervallen.
Bei den meisten Webhostern ist das kleinste Intervall für die Ausführung eines Cronjobs ca. 5min oder mehr.
Ich brauche aber so etwas wie einen Cronjob, der ein viel kleineres Intervall hat (ein paar Sekunden), oder sogar ständig läuft und somit ständig ein bestimmtes Programm auf einem Server aufruft.
Kann mir da jemand helfen?
Danke!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (11. Juni 2005)

Was ist es für ein Programm / Daemon, das / der ständig laufen soll? Wenn es nichts Bösartiges ist, ist sowas auf meinen Servern möglich.


----------



## tomi (11. Juni 2005)

Diesen Daemon benötige ich um Auktionen in einem Internetauktionsaus zu beenden und abzuwickeln. Also nichts bösartiges 

Haben Sie eine Internetpräsenz, wo man sich über das ganze etwas informieren kann, v.a. über Kosten usw.?


----------



## Tobias K. (11. Juni 2005)

moin


Für sowas gibt es aber auch Programme, ich glaube sogar ein paar kostenlose.
Auch wenn solch ein Programm was kostet ist es sicher noch billiger als Cronjobs zu "kaufen".


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## tomi (11. Juni 2005)

umbrasaxum hat gesagt.:
			
		

> moin
> 
> 
> Für sowas gibt es aber auch Programme, ich glaube sogar ein paar kostenlose.
> ...


Diese Programme müssten dann aber auch auf einem Rechner laufen, der ständig mit dem Internet verbunden ist.


----------



## Tobias K. (11. Juni 2005)

moin


Genau so ist es, und zu seiten von Flatrate solte das kein Problem sein..... meistens.
Naja dann kommst du um Cronjobs wohl wirklich nicht rum.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

